# Awsome extreme sailing video



## sop75 (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have some really cool footage of yacht sailing or does anyone know of any other great websits for vidieo footage? Thanks


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Search youtube...lots of vids there.


----------

